# Faux Leather Applique/Embroidery



## kadakiss (May 2, 2009)

Hello all,

I would like to make a series of shirts using different faux leather materials. I was wondering what is the best method of applying these material to t-shirts and raglan sweaters?

I plan on doing mostly text based designs but here are some examples of the look I am going for:




























Thanks in advance for any and all help.


----------



## blibby53 (Jun 12, 2007)

Looking at the designs for over the sleeves I would use a regular sewing machine and sew it down that way, I would not try to hoop it on the embroidery machine. Barb


----------

